# Current Status of Stage 2 - CIC stage



## dheeraj_gupta (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied for stage 2 recently and would like to know the current status of request? are there many pending request? also, how much is the average time required to complete this process?

thanks in advance


----------



## er.vg (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi dheeraj,

Please share your contact no as i am also planning to file for cananda immigration but need to discuss the overall process..

Br



dheeraj_gupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for stage 2 recently and would like to know the current status of request? are there many pending request? also, how much is the average time required to complete this process?
> 
> thanks in advance


----------

